# Anyone's rating mysteriously drop when you haven't been driving?



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

I probably shouldn't waist my time or yours but I'll throw this out....Since July 4th till the 3rd week in August my rate had recovered to a 8.7. Yet it is now an 8.2....? I was at an 8.6 the last week of August and had only one ride last week and now 8.2. Yes, could have been having a bad driving day...or who knows. Got some nice tips the last few ride although doesn't mean 5* rating. Just seems weird....


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

You mean 4.87, 4.82 and 4.86????


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Probably ratings coming in that are from old rides. The rider doesn't have to rate you until they open the app to use it the next time they request a ride, so ratings can still be coming in even when you are off for a while.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Joanne said:


> You mean 4.87, 4.82 and 4.86????


Lol...confusing..... Got to a 4.87 then last week of Aug. 4.86, now after 3 rides in last 2 weeks, 4.82. I must be really off these days..? Did get the letter that I was close to deactivation, then "oops" no, your fine.....I can mess with my dash and see the old stuff and ratings seem strange. Especially the 7 and 30 day......no big....


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Probably ratings coming in that are from old rides. The rider doesn't have to rate you until they open the app to use it the next time they request a ride, so ratings can still be coming in even when you are off for a while.


OK...I get that, but thought it heard someone say that "Uber" said they have a 2 day window, and BTW.....WHY should a no rating work against us...hmmmm, riddle me that. 15 *5 out of 16 rides and the one who didn't rate us....just forgets, counts as a negative......not specifically you Looky, just a bit of a vent in general......ohh, and iPhone a mess too like the rest...


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Ahhh, I feel better!


----------



## iLLbanianKid (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber probably messes around with our ratings.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Unrated rides don't count against you. Your rating is an average of your ratings received. If a rider doesn't rate you, your rating doesn't change.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

The non-rated rides should not effect the rating. The rating is only based on rated rides.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Unrated rides don't count against you. Your rating is an average of your ratings received. If a rider doesn't rate you, your rating doesn't change.


That's what I thought! So........It's ME!!!!!! Glad we figured that out, someone must have really not liked me a time or 2. It's all good


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Must've been a millenial.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Now that I'm thinking about it....I'm betting it was one of our own..... .....that was interesting ride. Anyhoo, Millennial sounds better!


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

Your rating is based on your last 500 trips. So once you have done that many, each new ride makes an old ride fall off your rating calculation.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> Your rating is based on your last 500 trips. So once you have done that many, each new ride makes an old ride fall off your rating calculation.


Yeah, if I get that far...hope to have gainful employment before then.


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

The biggest problem is that only the last 500 trips are considered. Each new trip beats the first in the row of 500. For example, in my case, I have a 84 +% five stars, with rating 4.84, (it would be exactly 84% if the remaining 16%, only 4 *, but there were lower ratings). Each new trip beats the first in a row of 500, which is 84 +% five star. This is why a new 5 * trip does not usually change the total rating. But every low-rated trip knocks out 84 +% highest rating- 5 *.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

caspiy257 said:


> The biggest problem is that only the last 500 trips are considered. Each new trip beats the first in the row of 500. For example, in my case, I have a 84 +% five stars, with rating 4.84, (it would be exactly 84% if the remaining 16%, only 4 *, but there were lower ratings). Each new trip beats the first in a row of 500, which is 84 +% five star. This is why a new 5 * trip does not usually change the total rating. But every low-rated trip knocks out 84 +% highest rating- 5 *.


Oh my head is spinning.....I just hate math but thank you for giving it that much thought. All I can really see is 4.87 to 4.82 is a big fall, what next 4.79 or worse...yikes. OK, just went over your post again, I think I understand. The 5* doesn't always show up clearly an increase in my score but a 4* or lower shows up immediately as a decrease in score..


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

LuLu said:


> I probably shouldn't waist my time or yours but I'll throw this out....Since July 4th till the 3rd week in August my rate had recovered to a 8.7. Yet it is now an 8.2....? I was at an 8.6 the last week of August and had only one ride last week and now 8.2. Yes, could have been having a bad driving day...or who knows. Got some nice tips the last few ride although doesn't mean 5* rating. Just seems weird....[/QUOTE
> 
> Possible UBER CSR response (in fun)
> 
> ...


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Giggle... yep, I suck, or maybe should be.......jk


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

caspiy257 said:


> The biggest problem is that only the last 500 trips are considered. Each new trip beats the first in the row of 500. For example, in my case, I have a 84 +% five stars, with rating 4.84, (it would be exactly 84% if the remaining 16%, only 4 *, but there were lower ratings). Each new trip beats the first in a row of 500, which is 84 +% five star. This is why a new 5 * trip does not usually change the total rating. But every low-rated trip knocks out 84 +% highest rating- 5 *.


Where did you receive the information above?!


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Where did you receive the information above?!


Do not you know that uber considers rating for last 500 trips?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

caspiy257 said:


> Do not you know that uber considers rating for last 500 trips?


Urban legend or verified information from Uber source?

If Uber source I'd appreciate a link. Their technical information in general is a little scarce.


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Urban legend or verified information from Uber source?
> 
> If Uber source I'd appreciate a link. Their technical information in general is a little scarce.


Email this question to your local Uber team.


----------



## Uber Amway (Aug 19, 2014)

My ratings started dropping about a month ago. 
I had previously climbed up to 4.74, then without even driving, my ratings went down. 4.73, 4.72, all the way down to 4.66. 
I have not driven in a month and I now have a full time job. 
I'll probably send back the phone this week. The only reason I've kept it this long was because I wanted to continue to monitor my rating. Maybe I can still log onto the online dashboard.


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> The non-rated rides should not effect the rating. The rating is only based on rated rides.


I would wholeheartedly disagree. As the standard for Uber service is 5-star, a 5-star rating should be the default. Every ride should be credited 5 stars, with only rider overrides changing that data. At current, no rating is default, so for every perfect ride you give that someone fails to rate you, no reward is given.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

LuLu said:


> I probably shouldn't waist my time or yours but I'll throw this out....Since July 4th till the 3rd week in August my rate had recovered to a 8.7. Yet it is now an 8.2....? I was at an 8.6 the last week of August and had only one ride last week and now 8.2. Yes, could have been having a bad driving day...or who knows. Got some nice tips the last few ride although doesn't mean 5* rating. Just seems weird....


People don't always rate you immediately. Here's a scenario: You give a Uber ride. After you provide a perfect, flawless ride where the passenger thinks you are awesome and is actually considering dumping his fiancé on the off chance of spending his life with you, the rider shuts off the ap and doesn't take another Uber ride for two weeks. Before his next ride, (two weeks after your ride) his Ap asks him to rate his last ride. He thinks, "What the ****? That was two weeks ago, I don't remember.....This is bullshit, I'm in a hurry, I don't want to take some ****ed up survey....I'll just push 3....." In this scenario (which is more common than you would like to admit) your rating just got hammered two weeks after the ride by some guy who doesn't even remember you because he was wasted on booze and codeine when you drove him to his AA meeting. Welcome to Uber's bullshit ratings.... You now get to worry about dropping below a 4.6 and getting deactivated because some ******** is pissed that Uber is wasting his time by asking him to rate you.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> People don't always rate you immediately. Here's a scenario: You give a Uber ride. After you provide a perfect, flawless ride where the passenger thinks you are awesome and is actually considering dumping his fiancé on the off chance of spending his life with you, the rider shuts off the ap and doesn't take another Uber ride for two weeks. Before his next ride, (two weeks after your ride) his Ap asks him to rate his last ride. He thinks, "What the ****? That was two weeks ago, I don't remember.....This is bullshit, I'm in a hurry, I don't want to take some ****ed up survey....I'll just push 3....." In this scenario (which is more common than you would like to admit) your rating just got hammered two weeks after the ride by some guy who doesn't even remember you because he was wasted on booze and codeine when you drove him to his AA meeting. Welcome to Uber's bullshit ratings.... You now get to worry about dropping below a 4.6 and getting deactivated because some ******** is pissed that Uber is wasting his time by asking him to rate you.


So funny but so true ! How about when the drunk yells at you to drive him on the route he wants instead of Uber's navigation? Then the fare is twice what it should have been, had that happen and had to really push to have the rating reviewed (or so they said they where going to). So true...


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

LookyLou said:


> Probably ratings coming in that are from old rides. The rider doesn't have to rate you until they open the app to use it the next time they request a ride, so ratings can still be coming in even when you are off for a while.


Thats some bullshit, they can be swayed by some asshole extra rider or whatever. they should rate as soon as they get out or no rating!!


----------



## Permai Lindal (Jan 10, 2015)

iLLbanianKid said:


> Uber probably messes around with our ratings.


Very true


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

LuLu said:


> Now that I'm thinking about it....I'm betting it was one of our own..... .....that was interesting ride. Anyhoo, Millennial sounds better!


It was Obama.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

My rating actually went up without driving 4.7 from 4.69.
was hat'sgoing to start full time again tonight but the two rides I took last night complained about the odor in the car I guess from the vomit by rolling down their windows I guess it could have been a combination of vinegar and water followed by baking soda to soak up the older. Seat may still be wet


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

If it is the rating for the last 7 days it is going to constantly change whether you drive or not. If you had a series of good rides and then some that were rated lower later the rating will fall as the good rides are pushed out of the 7 day window.


----------

